# Banana Whole Wheat Bread ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Feb 1, 2015)

Its ucky today so decided to stay in, cook a gumbo and fix something sweet.

This is the most delicious banana bread you ever tasted. I dust it with a bit of Powdered sugar, or drizzle a small bit of the "Light Grade A" on the bottom of the plate you put a slice down on.

Its so simple, its not overly sweet, and its a delight with some cafe du lait.

Recipe?

*Whole Wheat Banana Bread*

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cupflour1/2 cupwhole wheat flour1 teaspoonbaking soda1/4 teaspoonbaking powder1/4 teaspoonsalt1 cupsugar1 tablespoonhoney2eggs1/4 cupbutter1/2 cupvegetable oil3 tablespoonsbuttermilk4mashed bananas1 cupnuts chopped
[h3]Directions:[/h3]
Sift dry ingredients (the first 6), set aside. Beat eggs, oil, buttermilk, Bananas, Honey, and Steens. Combine wet and dry, add nuts if you must. Pour into a buttered loaf pan, bake at 325 degrees for Approx.1 1/2  hours. You know how to check for doness. Break off  that broomstraw.

Cool 10 mins, loosen sides and turn out.

Oh and its tastes better than my poor attempt at photography shows.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 1, 2015






Excellent with a cup of coffee.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 1, 2015)

008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh my... Very cruel due to your buddy is on a low carb diet.  Can I smell french toast from tomorrow morning? Mrs' BD won 3rd place at the South Dakota fair on her banana bread when she was just a kid.  Ask me how many times she's made banana bread in the 34 years of marriage,  Gahead... Ask me.  b


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 1, 2015)

That bread looks great.  I love banana bread.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tasty looking banana bread Kevin! Take a couple slices, slice a chunk of ice cream and stick that between the slices throw it in the freezer for about thirty minutes and you'll have a great ice cream sandwee!!!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

That looks good!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Oh my... Very cruel due to your buddy is on a low carb diet.  Can I smell french toast from tomorrow morning? Mrs' BD won 3rd place at the South Dakota fair on her banana bread when she was just a kid.  Ask me how many times she's made banana bread in the 34 years of marriage,  Gahead... Ask me.  b


Case would want me to do banana bread french toast ice cream sandwichs..... <Chuckles>

<In my best naive and innocent voice>

Gee Brian who many times has your bride made banana bread for you in 34 years of marriage? ( I can't believe it, she must have been a child bride).


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

c farmer said:


> That bread looks great. I love banana bread.


I hate to throw away old bananas so I always pitch 'em in the freezer. And since its Whole Wheat (but still tastee), its good for you! The whole wheat destroys all the fat calories.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking banana bread Kevin! Take a couple slices, slice a chunk of ice cream and stick that between the slices throw it in the freezer for about thirty minutes and you'll have a great ice cream sandwee!!!


Yes, yes, yes...... I know make a sandwich....... LOL. I am starting to see a pattern. No dishwasher? LOL


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 2, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Case would want me to do banana bread french toast ice cream sandwichs..... <Chuckles>
> 
> <In my best naive and innocent voice>
> 
> Gee Brian who many times has your bride made banana bread for you in 34 years of marriage? ( I can't believe it, she must have been a child bride).


1. That make our friend Case a very very wise man.

2. Zero. Zip. Nada.

b


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 2, 2015)

Dang Foam, now I want banana bread !  I'am just thinkin of a warm slice of that bread with a couple pats of butter & a cup of coffee !  :drool


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

themule69 said:


> That looks good!
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks Mule.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> 1. That make our friend Case a very very wise man.
> 
> 2. Zero. Zip. Nada.
> 
> b


Let me guess, a rookie slip of the tongue during the first years?

Thats why my Mom never made my Pop's favorite Pecan Pie for him. He (Thinking himself cute) told her after the first pie , which didn't set, todl her just to keep trying and someday she'd get as good as her mother. ROFL


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Dang Foam, now I want banana bread ! I'am just thinkin of a warm slice of that bread with a couple pats of butter & a cup of coffee !


Well I have to say, I like the banana bread best about 10:00 w/ coffee ( it doesn't ruin the coffee being overly sweet), AND the chocolate cake anytime I walk by it...  We've gone thru a gallon of milk in a day.


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 2, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Well I have to say, I like the banana bread best about 10:00 w/ coffee ( it doesn't ruin the coffee being overly sweet), AND the chocolate cake anytime I walk by it...  We've gone thru a gallon of milk in a day.


HooWeee I hope youre keeping up with your walking! Might want to double time it so long as that cake is around.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> HooWeee I hope youre keeping up with your walking! Might want to double time it so long as that cake is around.


I walk out to the golf cart!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 2, 2015)

Deep fried, Wheat banana bread french toast ice cream SANDWEE's topped with butterscotch and smoked pralines! Oh yeah!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Deep fried, Wheat banana bread french toast ice cream SANDWEE's topped with butterscotch and smoked pralines! Oh yeah!


One word........ Caramel w/sweetened whipped cream, sprinkles & a Cherry!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 2, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> One word........ Caramel w/sweetened whipped cream, sprinkles & a Cherry!



We both forgot the crumbled bacon candy on top!


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 3, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Yes, yes, yes...... I know make a sandwich....... LOL. I am starting to see a pattern. No dishwasher? LOL



You know that Case use to live in the Sandwich Islands! 

At my last house I had some apple bananas and Chinese banana trees. Apple bananas tasted better but the Chinese bananas were an amazing little tree that would routinely put out 100 lbs of fruit from a stalk that was six feet high!!! Lots of banana smoothies and bread...

No banana trees now though! Anything that a cow will eat I can't grow... I had some papaya trees behind my house and the cows didn't eat them but my horse did!


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 3, 2015)

This thread has now reach my maximum carb intake for the year... I'm off to the meat, meat and more meat area. b


----------



## foamheart (Feb 3, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> You know that Case use to live in the Sandwich Islands!
> 
> At my last house I had some apple bananas and Chinese banana trees. Apple bananas tasted better but the Chinese bananas were an amazing little tree that would routinely put out 100 lbs of fruit from a stalk that was six feet high!!! Lots of banana smoothies and bread...
> 
> No banana trees now though! Anything that a cow will eat I can't grow... I had some papaya trees behind my house and the cows didn't eat them but my horse did!


There ain't nothing a cow won't eat. People think goats are the garbage disposal but cows just eat, its like its not worth their time to stop and go around something. LOL

Lots of folks around here used to have banana trees, but I don't remember ever seeing banana's. They were more like a fast growing yard fences. Then it would freeze a year and kill 'em all and they rot and stink! I like banana's but they are always in the store looking good, and cheap too. Don't guess I have tried a tree ripened.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 3, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> This thread has now reach my maximum carb intake for the year... I'm off to the meat, meat and more meat area. b


<Chuckles>

You better cut that back to just the meat area.


----------



## disco (Feb 8, 2015)

Terrific looking recipe. I love bananas and I love whole wheat!








Disco


----------



## foamheart (Feb 8, 2015)

Its really delicious and the whole wheat removes any calories. Doesn't it?


----------



## disco (Feb 8, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Its really delicious and the whole wheat removes any calories. Doesn't it?


I don't think it removes the calories but it causes them to pass faster. A good and bad thing.

Disco


----------

